# Washable spray paint



## Nightowl (Jan 13, 2009)

For a production of Romeo and Juliet I want the Capulets and Montegues to use spray paint for grafitti or tagging. I'm wondering if anyone has any suggestions of what we could use that might be somewhat washable so we don't have to repaint after every show. 
Thanks.


----------



## dvsDave (Jan 13, 2009)

Well, I guess the first question is, what types of surfaces will they be "tagging"?


----------



## VegasLites (Jan 13, 2009)

The only thing I know of is Krylon Car Art. It is made for smooth surfaces. available in 6 colors and has soap and water clean up. It's a little expensive at 6.00 a can and sold only by the case as far as online. Here's the link

Krylon Car Art Temporary Spray Paint - DCCATP-8oz | Paint

Hope it helps.


----------



## Footer (Jan 14, 2009)

Thats pretty cool stuff, it should work with this. You might want to try sealing the areas you want painted extremly well, in the area of 5 coats, and that should allow you do uses this and still wipe the stuff off. Otherwise, get some metal on the set, paint it with automotive paint, clear coat, sand, wax.....


----------



## Nightowl (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestion. I have ordered a couple of cases of the spray paint and I'll let you know if it works. As for dvsDave's question: the surface will be painted wood. But I'll use a semigloss paint and hope that will work. We can always do paint touch ups during the run as well.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jan 24, 2009)

If that doesn't work, you might try spray chalk. Plus, with the neon colors, it might "pop" more.


----------

